# Who has been to an institute (visited or stayed at)



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

I only know of one person who has been and have read afew storys, aparently it does not live upto its bright monikers.

I have heard its a lot like prison, in the sense you dont have many rights, such as your told when to goto bed, when to eat etc
That sorta sucks I think.


----------



## Essex (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been to one...thought I was going to be "cared" for! WRONG infact I felt more unsafe "In" then I did "out" ....I certainly do not recommend it!


----------



## blackwinded (Jul 31, 2005)

i;ve been in psychiatric hospitals 4 or 5 times. But these were short-term stay hospitals. I've never lived in one of those crappy state hospitals or anything, tho i've come close. And i hear that those ones are a lot like prison. My grandmother and aunt who also had schizophrenia lived in state hospitals most of their lives and were treated quite horribly.

The short-term hospitals i stayed in were good in some ways and very very bad in others. IT was good to get away from the world for a week or two, but the doctors and nurses, were very ignorant and rude for the most part. They usually force you to take meds, don't let you have much of a say in anything, tell you what to do. Threaten you "If you don't cooperate, you'll be in this hospital for a long time"--which is all untrue...they can't keep people in those hospitals for more than a few weeks. Most of the doctors i had while i was in were very incompetent. One tried to diagnose me with bipolar disorder after only 10 minutes of talking with me (hardly letting me get a word in) even though i have none of the symptoms to qualify for bipolar disorder. idiot doctors!

yes, most psychiatric hospitals suck. The state hospitals are the worst


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

i was in 2 different inpatient ones. 15+ times total i dont remember anymore. maybe 2 years or more total? I say it MIGHT help if you WANTED it but you have to REALLY want it and be able to put up with alot of bull from doctors, staff, AND patients. And yeah it is similar to prison. You are restricted from alot more things though. Certain hospitals have a bit more freedom than others (such as outdoor privileges [i always thought it was horrible to define outdoors as a privilege :x ] off wards, passes, levels and such) but you could debate wich is worse. You are safer from others in hospital but you do have more restrictions and restraint is used in every situation possible. And there's the matter of the schedual. Oh my gosh i hated it. You either had to follow it or condemn yourself to isolation for periods of days to weeks. The amount of time i spent in isolation was enough to make me lose my mind. And yeah you basically are told when and what you can do.

Personally, it wasn't enjoyable because they assumed i was crazy which i'm not and treated me worse than other patients (restriction and isolation wise). But hey, i can't deny that they do what they gotta do.

My brother was in the forensics unit of the mental hospital (for the criminally insane, so it's high security) and it was scary. Just visiting him was scary i couldnt imagine what he had to deal with in there cause i know it's hard enough in a regular mental hospital.

Whatever, it's an odd experience. If you want to know more or have questions feel free to ask.
Just got discharged from a 6 month inpatient stay :shock: I lost half a year of my life. 
(sorry if it came off too much like a rant)

-Max Power


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

Sometime's i feel like i'd wan't to be in one. Freedom would be barred but it's an escape from reality. And i feel like i need that sometime's.


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Sakes, this thread brought back some memories.

My brother was in one... it was not pretty. I remember barbed wire and serious lock-down style security, with highly screened visitation. He was there short-term for a number of issues, but upon visiting him, he told us that there were people there who were not going anywhere soon: the stereotypical ones who thought they were Jesus, or were best friends with Napoleon or something like that. Some violent ones who needed restraint. This facility was in the _wrong _part of town, and filthy, to be honest. Not a pleasant scene. I don't really remember any of the other particulars...


----------

